# Compuerta EXOR con transistores



## alas (Nov 15, 2007)

Hola este es mi primer post en el foro


Necesito ayuda para mi clase de electronica, me pidieron armar una compuerta EXOR usando transistores, diodos, resistencias, o lo que sea necesario.

Si alguien me pudiera ayudar con esto por favor, les agradesco de antemano.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 15, 2007)

Buscate un IC TTL con esa funcion, en el dataseheet de algunos se encuentra la configuracion de los transistores que lleva la logica con sus polarizaciones y protecciones.


----------



## alas (Nov 15, 2007)

Estoy buscando IC TTL XOR sin mucha suerte todavia, pero vere que hayo.


----------



## Ardogan (Nov 15, 2007)

Cuando cursaba usaba esto para familias lógicas:

http://www.ing.unlp.edu.ar/islyd

Fijate abajo de todo hay unos power points de familias lógicas. Según recuerdo era más fácil hacerlo con lógica CMOS usando compuertas de paso.
Dice como hacer compuertas nand, nor, not, pero no xor.
Pero bueno, si tenemos en cuenta que  xor(A,B)=A./B+/A.B., pero me acuerdo que con CMOS se podía hacer directo.
Acá está!!.... filmina/diapositiva 18/39 de http://www.ing.unlp.edu.ar/islyd/FamiliasLogicas CMOS y ECL 2007.ppt

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 15, 2007)

Efectivamente con compuertas CMOS hay mas circuiteria, pero NO se por que me imagine que buscaba con bipolares, locuras mias tal vez.


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 16, 2007)

Hola. 

Mira este circuito correcto.

Transistor BC548 ó equivalente.
Los resistores de 1K.
Vcc=9V.

Chao.

elaficionado.


----------



## alas (Nov 16, 2007)

Muchas gracias por las respuestas, con esto creo que debe salir, tambien econtre un ejemplo en el libro 300 circuitos, en ese se usaban dos transistores, la teoria era que cuando A y B estubieran ambas encendidas, los dos transistores se pondrian en off, dejando pasar una corriente, pero el diagrama no indica esa corriente, y me salen errores cuando lo quiero simular, mas tarde que llegue a mi casa posteo la imagen.


----------



## hernancass (Dic 12, 2007)

Podras publicar el circuito que figura en el libro para poder analizarlo. Estoy buscando eso mismo. Luego veo si funciona


----------



## chechotiria (Feb 23, 2011)

Ola, yo necesito saber como imlementar la xor con transistores unicamente...


----------



## Scooter (Feb 23, 2011)

Bonita forma de perder el tiempo, puedes probar a implementarlo también con contactores.


----------



## chechotiria (Feb 23, 2011)

si el profesor lo pide con transistores y si la clase es de electrónica no voy a llegar con un contactor que es tema de control...ademas de ser mil veces más costoso,,,,si no sabe del tema por favor abstengase de contestar con algo tan tonto...Scooter


----------



## Scooter (Feb 23, 2011)

Contestación tonta para pregunta tonta. El nivel de estupidez de hacer una exor con transistores o con contactores es muy próximo; ambas son totalmente absurdas.
Hay profesores que se aburren y mira....

Busca el esquema interno de una puerta TTL, te puede orientar mucho. (a perder el tiempo miserablemente, pero eso ya no es culpa tuya)


----------



## jcgf (Oct 13, 2011)

no lo considero para nada una pérdida de tiempo.

en una ocasión tuve que hacer algo parecido. el circuito era simple (una xor de 2 entradas eran como 2 o 3 transistores como máximo).  Si lo encuentro lo posteo, pero lo encontré navegando por i-net.

la utilidad de una xor es que es un "inversor controlado" .. o sea que por ejemplo si tienes una báscula flip-flop temporizando en su ciclo positivo y quieres apagar una alarma acústica, pero que te avise cuando cambie de estado de nuevo el "inversor controlado" mediante interruptor a la otra salida sería la solución (o sea el xor).  Posiblemente estaríamos hablando de tensiones de 220 voltios directamente a optoacopladores mediante circuito RC, y por ello posiblemente simplificaríamos muchísimo el circuito.
Por curiosidad lo que hice en el ejemplo anterior iba conectado a un cronómetro mediante opto .... para iniciar y parar el cronómetro y así determinar tiempo de encendido de alguna carga.

esto puede ser de muchísima ayuda para controlar tiempos de funcionamiento en máquinas, receptores de máquinas como compresores, ventiladores, etc ... ya que si pones un simple señalizador luminoso se te pasará. ... y tampoco tienes que tener 20minutos la alarma chillando para controlarlo, sino que simplemente controlas el inversor cambiándolo de estado mediante la puerta xor.

Otra aplicación que se me ocurre es en autómatas programables para hacer una simulación de entradas, si queremos negar alguna entrada poner puertas xor en las entradas o en la entrada que queramos posiblemente negar en algun momento por hardware solucionaría la papeleta muy elegantemente.  Los autómatas suelen trabajar a 24v en continua .. por lo que excedería la tensión de trabajo tanto de ttl como de c-mos (puertas lógicas) que si bien podríamos añadir circuitería como optos, transistores a las entradas, etc ... 

Otra aplicación muy intersante sin salirse del inversor controlado sería por ejemplo en los detectores inductivos empleados en la industria de los que tienen 4 cables en lugar de 3 .... que el cuarto cable sirve para convertirlo en npn o pnp según si se le da positivo o negativo .. conseguimos así con esa pata que no deja de ser internamente un inversor controlado .. reducir stock en almacen a la mitad por no necesitar almacenar los 2 modelos.  Podemos así hacer placas más versátiles .. y no unicamente en cuanto a entradas .. sino tb en salidas a relé, por ejemplo .. serviría para con solo cambiar el control del inversor .... pasar de tener un relé consumiendo permanentemente a que no consuma porque funcione invertido (ahorro de consumo .. y de vida útil, ya que en muchos casos hay relés que pasan más del 99% del tiempo activados)  y en sistemas domóticos, industriales y otros ... el consumo de un relé no es ninguna tontería, ya que p.ej. relé de 12v 30ma ... son 0.36W cada relé.  Tal vez algún día los autómatas y muchas otras tarjetas electrónicas trabajen con relés biestables ... (con 2 bobinados .. uno activa y deja retenido mediante resorte mecánico .. y el otro bobinado sirve para tirar el resorte y devolver el relé a su estado inactivo) .... esto creo que ya se hace en aplicaciones donde el consumo sea muy importante (ejemplo cronostato: termostato con reloj programador y comunmente alimentado con 2 pilas AA (LR6) de 1.5v .. que de no ser así no durarían ni un solo día.

para Scooter: Antes de postear deberías formularte 2 preguntas
1) aporto algo? 
2) cumplo las normas de etiqueta¿ los insultos no es lo que nos une.

"cita: Contestación tonta para pregunta tonta. El nivel de estupidez de hacer una exor con transistores o con contactores es muy próximo; ambas son totalmente absurdas."

Los contactores tb son muy interesantes.  Son otra forma de resolución de circuitos, se les puede aplicar simplificaciones mediante diagramas de karnaught a circuitos combinaciones y hay máquinas o sistemas muy robustos en los que el uso de electrónica no estaría justificado.  Yo mismo hice un combinacional en una ocasión con contactores a partir de tabla de verdad con unas 12 entradas y 8 salidas (aprox) .. y todo con contactores, claro   Para los curiosos era una vivienda con 3 fuentes de calor (caldera gasoleo, leña y cocina calefactora) y receptores de calor radiadores y agua caliente sanitaria... bombas de aceleración, electroválvulas ... y hasta un cuadro sinóptico muy bonito que tb comandaba con los contactores. Quedó muy simplificado y el cableado y número de contactores no era excesivo.


perdonar por el texto-ladrillo


----------

